

Bill Gates Thinks About Poop - And You Should Too - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/08/14/bill-gates-thinks-about-poop-and-you-should-too/

======
Foy
It'd be neat... but it would certainly be awkward to have to "empty" the
toilet every week or so...

I wonder if it's possible to make it fertilizer but with a minty fresh
smell...

